

Are Israelis really rude? - Protostome
https://medium.com/@LiorZ/are-israelis-really-rude-ae80cbecfa9

======
bakareika
As a Russkie Israeli, I can add that Russkies are way more rude in daily life
than Israelis, for reasons unknown.

